# Forage Folk Innovations



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Leave it to forage producers....

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressi...olks&Itemid=219


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome!!! I need this. I dug out one pivot twice this summer. The worst tracks come in grass hay because with a grass hay field you don't ever have to rotate out of grass hay so the tracks don't get plowed up ever. And alfalfa is about 5-7 years. Thanks for posting this. I've been trying to think of how to do this for years. I would have thought the big manufacturers would have come up with something like this years ago. It's not like pivots haven't been around for 30 years or more.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought too the one for the pivots would be great for no-till or hay fields. The few guys around here that actually irrigate hay usually set the controls for a low rate of water then let it make 3 or 4 trips just to help avoid the tracks.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

adjusting for low rate of water just means the pivot is going faster. That doesn't work here well. If you go faster the water won't penetrate the soil deep enough and dry up well before the pivots could get around again.


----------

